# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ > Արձակ. Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ. «Քաջ Նազարն ու Ձախորդ Փանոսը»

## Chuk

Մեկնարկում է գրական նոր մրցույթ. փորձենք մեր ուժերն այս ասպարեզում: 

Կան ստեղծագործություններ, որոնց ծանոթ ենք բոլորս, դեռ մանկուց լսել կամ կարդացել ենք դրանք, բայց այդ նույնը կարող ենք պատմել այլ ձևով՝ յուրովի: Այս մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար պետք է գրել կա՛մ «Քաջ Նազար», կա՛մ «Ձախորդ Փանոս» հեքիաթը Ձեր ձևով, Ձեր տարբերակով, Ձեր մեկնաբանությամբ: Ստեղծագործությունները պետք է լինեն արձակ, սակայն չկա ժանրային սահմանափակում. Ձեր մեկնությամբ հեքիաթները կարող են դառնալ կոմեդիա, դրամա, սարսափ, ֆանտաստիկա, կամ էլ, մնան մանկական հեքիաթ: 


*Կանոններ*
Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է լինի արձակ, հայերեն ու մեքենագրված լինի հայատառ:Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է նամակագրական համակարգով (PM) ուղարկեք ինձ, վերնագրում գրելով «Մասնակցություն գրական մրցույթին»: Եթե ստեղծագործությունը երկար է ու դժվար PM-ով ուղարկելը, ապա նույն PM-ով ինձնից կարող եք ճշտել իմ email հասցեն ու ուղարկել այդ հասցեով, այդ թվում՝ օրինակ *.doc ֆորմատով:Ստեղծագործությունը կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև հաջորդ կիրակի օրվա (01.05.2011) ավարտը՝ 24:00-ն:Մայիսի 2-ին ստացված ստեղծագործությունները՝ առանց հեղինակների անունները նշելու կտեղադրվեն թեմայում քննարկման ու քվեարկության համար:Ստեղծագործությունն ինձ ուղարկելուց հետո չեք կարող ինձ խնդրել այն չտեղադրել կամ Ձեր անունը չհրապարակել, որովհետև այն ստանալու պահից համարելու եմ, որ ստեղծագործությունը ու ստեղծագործողը մասնակցելու են մրցույթին:Յուրաքանչյուր ակումբցի կարող է ուղարկել մեկից ավելի տարբերակ:Քննարկման ու քվեարկության ժամկետներն ու պայմանները կհայտարարվեն ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրելիս:

----------

aragats (25.04.2011), Claudia Mori (23.04.2011), E-la Via (23.04.2011), einnA (23.04.2011), Freeman (23.04.2011), impression (23.04.2011), Inna (24.04.2011), Jarre (23.04.2011), Leo Negri (24.04.2011), Mark Pauler (23.04.2011), ministr (24.04.2011), Monk (24.04.2011), Moonwalker (23.04.2011), Morg (23.04.2011), My World My Space (23.04.2011), Nare-M (23.04.2011), Rammstein (23.04.2011), romanista (29.04.2011), Skeptic (25.04.2011), Smokie (23.04.2011), V!k (23.04.2011), Yellow Raven (23.04.2011), yerevanci (23.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (23.04.2011), Դավիթ (23.04.2011), Էլիզե (23.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (23.04.2011), ԿԳԴ (28.04.2011), Հայկօ (23.04.2011), Մանուլ (28.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011), ՆանՍ (27.04.2011), Շինարար (23.04.2011), Ուլուանա (23.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (25.04.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Քաջ Նազարը հայ ժողովրդական բանահյուսության ու գեղարվեստական գրականության հերոսներից մեկն է, որի կերպարն աչքի է ընկնում երգիծական մեծ ուժով:

Ներկայացնում է պատահականության, դիպվածի, հանգամանքների բերումով և միջավայրի հանդուրժողականության հետևանքով հասարակական դիրքի, պաշտոնի, հարստության ու գահի տեր դարձած բախտախնդիր մարդուն: Քաջ Նազարի հոգեբանության մեջ դրսևորվում են ժամանակի սոցիալ-քաղաքական հարաբերությունները՝ արտաքնապես պարզունակ անրադարձումներով, բայց խորքում՝ ընդհանրացված ու դիպուկ: Ժողովուրդը ծիծաղելով պատմում է թույլ, հիմար, ամբարտավան մարդու մասին, որը առաջնորդ է կարգվում խելոքների վրա՝ հենց խելոքների կամքով: Ու թեև հեքիաթի վերջում գահազրկվում է, բայց ենթադրել է տալիս նորանոր Քաջ Նազարների ծնունդը: Նմանատիպ կերպարային արտահայտություններ կան նաև աշխարհի այլ ժողովուրդների բանահյուսություններում:

Հայ գրականության մեջ այս թեման հաճախ է շոշափվել: ХХ դարին Գարեգին Սրվանձտյանը Քաջ Նազարի կերպարը դարձրեց իր «Դժիկոն» հեքիաթի կենտրոնը, հետագայում Հովհաննես Թումանյանը, Ավետիք Իսահակյանը, Համաստեղը, Դերենիկ Դեմիրճյանը, Ստեփան Զորյանը, Սիպիլը, Վեսպերը, Մկրտիչ Սարգսյանը, Ժիրայր Ավետիսյանը և ուրիշներ հեքիաթի սյուժեի հիման վրա գրեցին պատմվածք, կատակերգություն, հեքիաթ-վեպ, չափածո հեքիաթ և այլն: 

Թեման ժամանակի ընթացքում ներառել է նոր գծեր, սյուժետային ճյուղավորումներ, երբեմն հեռանալով ժողովրդական հեքիաթի հենքից, բայց չկտրվելով նրանից: Քաջ Նազարի կերպարի մշակումը հայ գրականությունը հարստացրել է համամարդկային հնչեղություն ունեցող ստեղծագործություններով: Հատկանշական է Դերենիկ Դեմիրճյանի «Քաջ Նազար» կատակերգությունը, որը հայկական երգիծանքի կատարելություններից է, երկար տարիներ եղել է Գ. Սունդուկյանի անվան թատրոնի խաղացանկում, կինոնկարահանվել (1940), ռադիոբեմականացվել:

*Մ. Մելքոնյան*
Աղբյուր՝ Հայկական Սովետական Հանրագիտարան



*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Մրցութային նյութերն ուղարկելու համար մնացել է 
մեկ շաբաթից 
քիչ ավելի ժամանակ*

----------

E-la Via (25.04.2011), Jarre (25.04.2011), Moonwalker (24.04.2011), Nare-M (26.04.2011), Skeptic (25.04.2011), Արշակ (25.04.2011), ՆանՍ (27.04.2011), Ուլուանա (24.04.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան: Ծնվել է 1954 թվականի օգոստոսի 31-ին, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Ստեփանակերտ քաղաքում։ Միջնակարգ դպրոցն ավարտել է Ստեփանակերտում։ 1972-1974 ծառայել է խորհրդային բանակում։ 1982-ին գերազանցության դիպլոմով ավարտել է Երևանի պոլիտեխնիկական ինստիտուտի էլեկտրատեխնիկական ֆակուլտետը։

Աշխատանքային գործունեությունը սկսել է 1971-ին՝ Ստեփանակերտի էլեկտրատեխնիկական գործարանում։ Եղել է հավաքող-փականագործ, ապա՝ ինժեներ-մեխանիկ։ 1980-ից տարբեր պաշտոններ է զբաղեցրել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի կոմերիտական և կուսակցական մարմիններում։ 1989 և 1990 թթ. ընտրվել է Հայաստանի Գերագույն խորհրդի պատգամավոր, ապա Գերագույն խորհրդի նախագահության անդամ։ 1991թ. ընտրվել է ԼՂՀ առաջին գումարման Գերագույն խորհրդի պատգամավոր։
Նախագահը երդման պահին

1988 թ. փետրվարից եղել է Արցախյան շարժման քաղաքական առաջնորդներից։ Անդամակցել է«Կռունկ» կազմակերպությանը, որի լուծարումից հետո հիմնադրել և գլխավորել է «Միացում» կազմակերպությունը։ Առաջիններից է եղել, որ ստանձնել է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության և պաշտպանության համակարգի ձևավորման պատասխանատվությունը։

1992 թ. օգոստոսին, երբ ադրբեջանական բանակը բռնազավթել էր ԼՂՀ տարածքի կեսը, Ռ. Քոչարյանը ստանձնել է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետության Պաշտպանության պետական կոմիտեի նախագահի և ԼՂՀ վարչապետի պաշտոնը։ Բոլոր ուժերի կենտրոնացումն ու Արցախն ազատագրելու վճռական կամքը կարճ ժամանակում հնարավոր են դարձրել բեկումը ռազմական գործողություններում։

1994 թ. դեկտեմբերի 24-ին՝ ԼՂՀ Գերագույն խորհրդի որոշմամբ, իսկ 1996թ. նոյեմբերին՝ համաժողովրդական ընտրություններով, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ընտրվել է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետության Նախագահ։

1997 թ. մարտի 20-ին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը նշանակվել է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վարչապետ։

1998 թ. մարտի 30-ին արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններում Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ընտրվել է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահ։

2003 թ. մարտի 5-ին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը վերընտրվել է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահի պաշտոնում և պաշտոնավարել մինչև 2008 թիվը։

2009-ից` «Սիստեմա» ԲՖԿ (ՌԴ) անկախ տնօրեն։

Տիրապետում է ռուսերեն և անգլերեն լեզուներին։

Ամուսնացած է, ունի երեք զավակ և երեք թոռնիկ։

----
Աղբյուր՝ Վիքիփեդիա



*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Մրցութային նյութերն ուղարկելու համար մնացել է
6 օր*

----------

E-la Via (25.04.2011), Freeman (26.04.2011), impression (25.04.2011), Jarre (26.04.2011), Yellow Raven (28.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2011), Տրիբուն (30.04.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ժամանակով մի աղքատ մարդ է լինում, անունը Փանոս: Ինքը մի բարի մարդ է լինում, բայց ինչ գործ որ բռնում է՝ ձախ է գնում: Դրա համար էլ անունը դնում են Ձախորդ Փանոս:

*Հովհաննես Թումանյան*







*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Մրցութային նյութերն ուղարկելու համար մնացել է
5 օր
և մեկ ժամ*

----------

Ariadna (27.04.2011), E-la Via (28.04.2011), Jarre (26.04.2011), Smokie (27.04.2011), Zhor(ARM) (27.04.2011), ԿԳԴ (29.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2011), ՆանՍ (27.04.2011), Ֆոտոն (05.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Մրցութային նյութերն ուղարկելու համար մնացել է
4 օր*

----------

E-la Via (28.04.2011), Freeman (01.05.2011), Jarre (30.04.2011), matlev (27.04.2011), My World My Space (27.04.2011), Sagittarius (01.05.2011), Skeptic (28.04.2011), Հայկօ (27.04.2011), Մանուլ (28.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (29.04.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Լինում է, չի լինում մի խեղճ մարդ՝ անունը Նազար։ Էս Նազարը մի անշնորհք ու ալարկոտ մարդ է լինում, Է՜նքան էլ վախկոտ, է՜նքան էլ վախկոտ, որ մենակ ոտը ոտի առաջ չէր դնիլ, թեկուզ սպանեիր։ Օրը մինչև իրիկուն կնկա կողքը կտրած՝ նրա հետ դուրս գնալիս դուրս էր գնում, տուն գալիս՝ տուն գալի։ Դրա համար էլ անունը դնում են Վախկոտ Նազար։

*Հովհաննես Թումանյան*






*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Մրցութային նյութերն ուղարկելու համար մնացել է
3 օր
դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի քիչ*

----------

Jarre (30.04.2011), Nare-M (28.04.2011), ԿԳԴ (29.04.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Հեքիաթները միշտ եղել ու մնում են ոգեշնչման աղբյուր: Բազում են մոտիվները, որոնց հիման վրա տարբեր ստեղծագործողներ կերտել են արվեստ: Հիշենք թեկուզ կարմիր գլխարկին, որի վրա գրվել են բազում հեքիաթներ, նկարվել մուլտեր, ֆիլմեր, նկարներ, կերտվել են կերպարներ, ստեղծվել են հումորներ և այլն: Թումանյանի հեքիաթներն ու իր կերպարներն էլ շատերին են ոգեշնչել, գրվել են դրանց այլ մեկնությամբ գործեր, նորից ֆիլմեր ու մուլտեր նկարահանվել, թատերական բեմադրություններ ստեղվլ և այլն: Թումանյանի ոգշնչումից զերծ չեմ մնացել անգամ ես՝ *նվաստս*:



*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Մրցութային նյութերն ուղարկելու համար մնացել է
2 օր
դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի քիչ*

----------

Jarre (30.04.2011), ՆանՍ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Մրցութային նյութերն ուղարկելու համար մնացել է
1 օր
դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի քիչ*

----------

Jarre (01.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ակումբցիներից մեկը նամակ է գրել: Գրել է, որ Ձախորդ Փանոսի մոտիվներով հեքիաթ է գրել: Գրել է հիմնարկում, ձայնագրել է ֆլեշ քարտի վրա, որ բերի տուն, տանն էլ ուղղի, սրբագրի, խմբագրի, նոր ուղարկի: Բայց ճամփին կորցրել է ֆլեշը: Ասում է՝ եկա տուն, տեսա չկա: Մտածել է, թե ջհանդամը, մեկ ա ֆլեշը հին էր, ինքն էլ նորն էր ուզում: Մեջն էլ ուրիշ կարևոր բան չկար: Էնպես որ ոչինչ, հաջորդ օրը հիմնարկից նորից կվերցնի ֆայլը, կամ էնդեղ կստուգի ու կուղարկի ինձ, հետո էլ իր համար նոր ֆլեշ կառնի: Բայց գնացել է գործի, համակարգիչը միացրել է, իսկ էդ անտերը չի միացել: Իրենց ադմինին է կանչել, սա նայել է, ու ասել, որ կոշտ սկավառակը վարի ա գնացել: Թե ինչի՞, չգիտի: Հիմա էս մեր կողմից շատ սիրված ակումբցին ինձ նամակ է գրել, ասում է, որ նորից է գրում հեքիաթը: Բայց  վախենում է, որ ժամկետի ընթացքում չհասցնի, հարցնում է՝ չե՞մ կարող ժամկետը մի քիչ երկարացնել:

Է ես էլ կարդում եմ ու մտածում. Ա՛յ մարդ, դու Ձախորդ Փանոսի մոտիվներով հեքիա՞թ ես գրում, թե՞ ինքդ Ձախորդ Փանոսն ես, որ կաս  :Jpit: 
Ժամկետները չեն փոփոխվում: Կներես  :Blush: 

*ՇՏԱՊԵՔ

Մրցութային նյութերն ուղարկելու համար մնացել է
7 ժամից քիչ ավելի*

----------

Ariadna (01.05.2011), boooooooom (01.05.2011), E-la Via (02.05.2011), Freeman (01.05.2011), impression (01.05.2011), Jarre (02.05.2011), Nare-M (01.05.2011), Rammstein (01.05.2011), romanista (01.05.2011), Smokie (01.05.2011), Yellow Raven (01.05.2011), Արևածագ (01.05.2011), ՆանՍ (02.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

- Թո՛ղ ժողովրդիս ականջին նստի թագավորական հրամանքս ու կամքս: Այսուհետև թող կա՛րգ լինի: Արևը ցերեկո՛վ դուրս գա, գիշերն էլ՝ կորչի՛, գնա՛:
- Ակու՛նք իմաստնության:
- Սարերը դաշտերից բա՛րձր լինեն: Ստուգելու եմ, հա՜:
- Ստուգելու՛ է:
- Գետերն էլ թող երկու ափ ունենան՝ ա՛ջ... ու ձա՛խ:
- Արդա՛ր որոշում:
- Ժամերն էլ թող մեկը մյուսին հաջորդեն: Հանկարծ ավել առաջ չընկնեն, հա՜:
- Կա՛մքը թագավորի:
- Էս մրցույթն էլ ուղիղ 12-ին ավարտվի, հանկա՛րծ չուշացնեք:
- Հրամա՛նքդ ի կատար:
- Ուրեմն ինչքա՞ն մնաց:
- 4 ժամ, արքա՛:
- Ապրե՜ս...

----------

Ariadna (01.05.2011), CactuSoul (02.05.2011), Claudia Mori (01.05.2011), E-la Via (02.05.2011), impression (01.05.2011), Jarre (02.05.2011), My World My Space (01.05.2011), Nare-M (01.05.2011), romanista (01.05.2011), Smokie (02.05.2011), Yellow Raven (02.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (01.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.05.2011), ՆանՍ (02.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ընդամենը մի 20 րոպե է մնացել, դե շտապե՛ք էլի, պռալավի չտանք մրցույթը  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (02.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Արդարացված համարելով նախորդ մրցույթների քվեարկության ժամկետներն ու պայմանները նորից դրանք ենք կիրառում:

Այսպիսով.


*Քվեարկության պայմանները*
Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «Տարբերակ N. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 4 օր,Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվելու,Քվեարկության 4 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է, կարելի է քվեարկել մեկից ավելի հավանած տարբերակների օգտին, սակայն դա պետք է արվի միաժամանակ: Գրառման տեսքով քվեները չեն հաշվելու,«Ոչ մեկը չհավանեցի» կետ հարցման մեջ չկա: Այդպիսի կետ ընտրել ցանկանալու դեպքում կարելի է պարզապես չքվեարկել ու թեմայում՝ գրառման տեսքով, ներկայացնել կարծիքը,Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,4 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո թեման կբացվի քննարկումների համար:



*ԿՈՉ ԵՄ ԱՆՈՒՄ*
Քվեարկելիս հաշվի առնել, թե ստեղծագործությունն առանձին, ստեղծագործական մրցույթի համատեքստից դուրս ինչքանով է արժեքավոր, առանձին կյանք կարող է ունենալ:

----------

Jarre (02.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 1.
Բախտիյար Նազարը* 

*Մեր օրերում: Երևան, Կենտրոն, էլիտար շենք, վերջին հարկ:*

- Նազաաաաաա~ր, վե'ր կաց, էն նիստից կուշանաաաա~ս:

Նազարի կնգա ձայնի հետևից, ձայնի արագությամբ, խոհանոցից դուրս սուրաց ձվածեղի թավեն: Պտույտ գործեց ճաշասրահում, անցավ կռնատ աղջկա մարմարե արձանիկի կողքով ու մտվավ նջնասենյակ: Նույն վարկյանին Նազարը մահճակալի տակից հանեց Թուր Կեծակին ու մի հարվածով երկու կես արեց թավեն: Հետո շոշափելով վերմակի տակից գտավ թղթի մեջ փաթաթված հեռակառավարման վահանակը: Բացեց թուղթը, մի քանի անգամ նայեց մեկ թղթին, մեկ վահանակին. «Ըհըըըն, էս էլ բարլուսի կնոպկեն»: Նազարը ոչ մի կերպ չէր կարողանում հիշել վահանակի բոլոր կոճակների նշանակությունն ու տեղերը: Ու ինչի՞ էին վահանակի վրա անիմաստ սիմվոլներ գրել, որոնք, բացի հարևան Փանոսից, ոչ մեկը չէր հասկանում. «Տերդ մեռնի գիտություն, մի կարմիր կնոպկեն առվոտները բարլուս ա աշխատում, իրիկունները` բարի գիշեր»: Կարմիր կոճակի իմաստը Նազարն ու կինը մի քանի օրից ինքնուրույն գլխի ընկնան: Բայց մնացած կոճակների համար, հեռուստացույց գնելու օրը, հարևան Փանոսը նրանց էր նվիրել ԹՈՒՂԹԸ, որը աչքի լույսի պես պահում էին, ու  որի մեջ, ամեն գիշեր, քնելուց առաջ, Նազարը փաթաթում էր վահանակը: Թղթի վրա կոճակների մեծ մասի կողքը գրված էր «Ձեռք չտալ», ու Նազարն ու կինը սրբորեն կատարում էին Փանոսի պատվիրանը: Փանոսը գրագետ մարդ էր, նա քաղաք Նազարից շուտ էր եկել:


*Քսան տարի առաջ: Կռասնոկիռպիչնի շրջան, գյուղ Միջին Սառնաղբյուր:* 

- Նազաաաաաա~ր, վե'ր կաց, վադավոզն էկաաաա~վ, կուշանաաաա~ս:

Թե ինչի էր գյուղը միջին, գիտեին բոլորը: Նազարենց գյուղը Վերին Խնձորաշատի ու Ներքին Կաղամբաշենի մեջտեղում էր: Բայց թե ինչ էր Սառնաղբյուր, ոչ մեկը չգիտեր: Գյուղում ջուր չկար, ու շաբաթը երեք անգամ գյուղ ջուրը բերում էին ջրատար մեքենայով: Միջին Սառնաղբյուրը միջին չափի էլ գյուղ էր` 83 ծուխ: 

Նազարը տեղից վեր թռավ, արագ վերցրեց դռան առաջ դրած երկու դույլը, ու վազեց գյուղամեջ: Գիտեր գլխին գալիքը, եթե այսօր էր չհասցներ ջուր բերել տուն: Համագյուղացիներն արդեն երկար շարքով կանգնած էին ջրատարի առաջ:  

- Նազար, արի', մի' վախի, քու տունը շեն, քեզ էլ ջուր կհասնի, էսօր քոթակ չես ուտի:

Նազարը, ծանր տնքալով, քաշ էր տալիս դույլերը տուն. «Սենց չի լինի, էս գյուղի ջրի հարցը պիտի ես լուծեմ»: 

- Կնի'կ, որոշել եմ:
- Էս անգամ ի՞նչ ես որոշել, հողերս գլուխդ: 
- Պիտի  գնամ: Գնաաաա~մ, տեսնեմ որտեղ շատ ջուր կաաա~, ընդեղի ջուրը կտրեեեեե~մ, բերեմ մեր գյուղ:

Արդեն դատարկ դույը սլացավ Նազարի ուղղությամբ:

- Գնա, գնաաաա~, քալագյոզ, դու սկի տնից գոմ ես վախենում մթանը գնաս, ջրի հետևից մինչև ու՞ր ես գնալու: 

Դույլն էր մեղավոր, թե ծարավը, Նազարը ինքն էլ չհասկացավ, բայց հաջորդ պահին արդեն գյուղից դուրս էր: Մի ժամ էլ վախից դողալով, ծանր հեևալով, րոպեն մեկ հետ նայելով քայլեց գյուղից հյուսիս ընկած սարի կողմը, ու հանկարծ հետևից ձայն լսեց.

 - Նազար, էս ու՞ր – ոսկե ձկնիկն էր` ժայռի վրա նստած: Միջին Սառնաղբյուրում բոլորն էլ գիտեին, որ իրենցն կողմերում ոսկե ձկնիկը շաաաատ վաղուց ժայռի տակ էր ապրում: 
 - Գնում եմ աշխարհի ջուրը կտրեմ, բերեմ մեր գյուղ, ձկնիկ ջան: Սեցն չի լինի: Մի հատ քո վիճակն էլ նայի: 
 - Ա’յ տղա, մի տարի առաջ ձեր գյուղի Որսկանն էլ գնաց: Ասեց գնում ա աշխարհը գրավի: Խորհուրդ տվեցի, մի նամակ էլ գրեցի իմ անունից աշխարհի հզորներին, որ տղուն լավ նայեն: Արի քեզ էլ օգնեմ: Առ էս նամակը, կտաս իմ անունից Որսկանին:

Ոսկե ձկնիկը ծափ տվեց ու նույն վարկյանին Նազարի ձեռքին հայտնվեց սպիտակ ծրարը, ոսկե կնիքով, վրան էլ գրված “Որսկանին: Ջրի գործով”: 

- Այ դու շատ սաղ լինես, ձկնիկ ջան: Որը ջուրը գյուղ բերեցի, քո համար առանձին ավազան եմ սարքելու: Լող տուր ինչքան սիրտդ կուզի:  




*Ութ տարի առաջ: Մայիսի 28: Երևան, նախագահի նստավայր:*

- Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անկախության տոնի օրը, ինձ համար մեծ պատիվ է ազգային հերոս ու մեծ բարերար Նազարի ու նրա սերունդների պահպանությանը հանձնել Թուր Կեծակին: Իմ համագյուղացի Նազարը որ չլիներ, մենք էսօր ազգովի ծարավից մեռել էինք: 

*Մեր օրերում: Երևան, Կենտրոն, էլիտար շենքի բակ:*

- Մաշինեն լվացե՞լ ես:
- Հա բա ոնց, շեֆ ջան: 
- Բա խի՞ ա միջիցը էլի թիրիքի հոտ գալիս, արա:
- Շեֆ ջան, օրը իրեք անգամ լվանում եմ,  չորս հատ յոլկա եմ կախել, չի կտրվում անտեր հոտը: 
- Էտ գերմանացիք գոմու՞մ են ավտո սարքում: Էս տարի արդեն չորրորդ ավտոն ենք փոխում, էտ անտեր հոտը սաղի միջիցը գալիս ա: 
- Ինչ ասեմ, շեֆ ջան, արի սա թափենք, ճապոնականը առնենք:  

Նիստերի դահլիճում կառավարման վահանակի երեք կոճակների տեղերը Նազարը սովորեց հենց առաջին օրը: Բայց ամենից շատ սիրում էր երրորդ կոճակը` «Ձեռնպահ»: Նազարը ձեռնպահ էր սեղմում նույնիսկ երբ հարևան պատգամավորները բացակա լինելիս նրան խնդրում էին իրենց տեղը կողմ կամ դեմ սեղմել: «Սրանք խելք չունեն: Ես որ չլինեի, իրանց դեմ ու կողմով հիմա փորձանքի էին հասել: Այ մարդ, կողմ ու դեմս որն ա, մի բուռ ազգ ենք, հո բաժան բաժան չենք լինելու»: 

Նիստերի դահլիճից դուրս լրագրողները անհամբեր սպասում էին Նազարին:  

- Պարո'ն Նազար, լուրեր կան, որ ջուրը հուլիսի 1-ից նորից թանկացնելու եք: 
- Աղջիկ ջաաաան, ամեն հիմար լուրի մի հավատացեք: Ես ասել եմ, էլի եմ ասում, ջուրը թանկացել ա աղբյուրի մոտ, Նորվեգիայում: Ես հո մեղավոր չեմ, որ ջրի միջազգային գինը բարձրանում ա: Մի հատ դրան գումարի բերել ստեղ հասցնելը, մաքսազերծելը (Նազարը շատ էր սիրում էս բառը, որը վերջերս էր սովորել), շշալցնելը, տես ուր ա հասնում: Բայց մենք նախագահի հետ խորհրդակցել ենք էս հարցով, կարող ա փոխվենք Նոր Զելանդիայի վրա: Ընդեղ Նորվեգիայից դեռ էժան ա:
- Իսկ մեր երկրի ջրամբարներն ի՞նչ եղան, ինչի՞ բոլոր խողովակները ամամոնտաժվեցին:
- Ես դրա հետ կապ չունեմ: Էտ հարցով Փանոսն ա զբաղվում: Բայց գիտեմ, որ իրանք էլ են նախագահի հետ խորհրդակցել, ու տնտեսապես ավելի նպատակահարմար էր _(Նազարը էս արտահայտությունն էլ էր վերջերս սովորել)_ մեր ջրամբարներում դելֆին պահելը: Աշխարհում դելֆինի պակաս կա, աղջիկ ջան, ես հո դա ձեզ չեմ ասելու, դուք գիտե'ք: Բա մրցակցություն ա, համաշխարհային շուկայա ..... ես հո ձեզ չեմ սովորացնելու:    
- Բայց .... 
- Էլ ինչ բայց .... ես շտապում են, կներեք – Նազարն արդեն բարկանում էր: Արագ դուրս եկավ շենքից ու նստեց մեքենան: 

«Մարդ չեն, մարդ չեն: Սրանց աշխարհի ծերից բեր ջուր հասցրու, մեկ ա գոհ չեն լինի: Բայց էլի Փառք Ատծո: Էն Փանոսի բախտը համա չբերեց: Ձախորդը երկու անգամ փորձեց, բայց դեպուտատ չդառավ: Գրագետ Ձկնավանցի: Էս ջրի գործն էլ աչքիս Փանոսի գլխին ա կոտրվելու:»

Փանոսն իրոք ձախորդ էր, քանի որ ծնվել էր ոչ Միջին Սառնաղբյուրում, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ  Կռասնոկիռպիչնի շրջանում: Ձկնավանցի էր, Նովողամիշ շրջանի (այժմ Պատվասեր): 

*Մեր օրերում: Ազգանվիրյաց շրջան (նախկին Կռասնոկիռպիչնի), գյուղ Միջին Սառնաղբյուր:*

Գյուղամիջի Սուրբ Նազար եկեղեցու բակում հավաքված ծերունիները տոնում էին Վարդավառը: Ամեն մեկի ձեռքին մեկ լիտրանոց ջրի շիշ կար: Իսկ եկեղեցու պատի տակ անթիվ անհամար ջրով լիքը շշեր էին դրված: Միջին Սառնաղբյուրում շշով ջուըր ձրի էր բաժանվում գյուղացիներին` ով որքան կուզեր: Խմի ու տրաքվի, ու ջրոցի խաղա ինչքն սիրտդ կուզի: Միջին Սառնաղբյուրի յոթ ծուխ բնակչությունը, յոթ պառավ ու վեց բիձա. (բլրի տակի տան պառավի բախտը չէր բերել, բիձեն մնացածից շուտ գնաց), տոնում էր ու օրհնում Նազարին: Իսկ բակի կենտրոնում դրված տաս լիտրանոց ապակյա տարրայում (սա գյուղի ամենամեծ տարրան էր) երջանիկ լող էր տալիս Ոսկե Ձկնիկը:     

Երկնքից երեք խնձոր ընկավ: Մեկը Բախտիյար Նազարի ձեռքը, որ կծելով անուշ անի: Մեկը Թուր Կեծակիի ուղիղ ծերին, որ մահճակալի տակ էր, ու մենակ թավա կիսելու համար էր օգտագործվում: Մեկն էլ ժողովրդի գլխին, որ Նազարի ջուրն էր խելոք խմում ու ու ամեն խմելուց օրհնում էր Նազարին:

----------

Ariadna (02.05.2011), armen9494 (16.02.2012), CactuSoul (02.05.2011), Chilly (05.05.2011), Enigmatic (05.05.2011), Freeman (03.05.2011), Jarre (02.05.2011), Mark Pauler (03.05.2011), Mephistopheles (08.05.2011), Skeptic (01.05.2011), Yellow Raven (02.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.05.2011), ՆանՍ (02.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 2.
Ձախ Փանոսը*


Ժուկով ժամանակով ապրում էր տխուր մի մարդ, անունը՝ Ձախ Փանոս: Ու թեև նրա անկողնու կողքին Ձախ Հարութի մեծ նկարն էր՝ իբրև ձախության հաջողակ խորհրդանիշ, վրան էլ անձամբ մակագրված. «Ձախ լինելը շատ լավ բան է», բայց միևնույն է Փանոսին դա քիչ էր ոգևորում, ու նրա դարդին դարման չէր անում: Իսկ Ձախ էր Փանոսն այն պարզ պատճառով, որ նրա բռնած գործը միշտ թարս էր գնում, ու նրա մինն էլ էրկուս չէր դառնում:

Փանոսի ունեցածն իր մի զույգ եզն էր՝ Դարչոն ու Խարչոն՝ իրենց կնիկ էրեխեքով, հին ճռճռան սելն ու պապական քոռ կացինը:

Իր ձախորդությունն իբր քիչ էր, մի հատ էլ կինն իրեն հանգիստ չէր տալիս՝ ամբողջ օրը վրան փնթփնթալով.

- Թաղե՜մ բոյդ, էլի քեզ գործից դուրս են արե՞լ: Այ քիքիր, քեզ կոտորում էիր, որ կթվոր դառնաս, է բա դառնայի՜ր: Մի պտուկ բռնելն ի՞նչ էր, որ դու էսքա՜ն տարում չսովորեցիր...

Ու Փանոսի գլխին քարեկարկուտ էր գալիս:

Հա, Փանոսը չէր կարողացել կթվոր դառնալ, ոչ էլ հացթուխ ու դարբին: Նրա ձեռքից բան չէր գալիս, անգամ հարազատ եզներն աշխատում էին հետը գործ չբռնել:

- Եղբայր, դու ինձնից հեռու մնա, թե չէ թարս քացի կտամ,- ամեն անգամ հանգիստ զգուշացնում էր Դարչոն:

Իսկ Խարչոն սկսում էր վրա-վրա խաչակնքվել ու գրպանից աղոթագիրքը հանել, երբ Փանոսի ստվերը հայտնվում էր գոմում:

Փանոսը ոչ ընկեր ուներ, ոչ բարեկամ: Բոլորը խուսափում էին նրանից, որ հանկարծ ձախորդության վարակն իրենց էլ չկպչի: Նույնիսկ հարևանները նրան տեսնելիս սկսում էին օձիքները կծել՝ իբր թե չարիքն իրենց տնից-տեղից հեռու պահելու համար:

Ասում են՝ Փանոսի վրա սաղ-սալամաթ տեղ չկար: Բոլոր ոսկորները թքած-կպցրած էին, այնքան էր ջարդուխուրդ եղել: Իրենց գյուղի բժիշկը երբ քաղաքում նիստ ու ժողովի էր գնում, Փանոսին էլ հետն էր տանում՝ բժիշկներին թամաշայի: Թե տեսեք, տեսեք, ինչ նմուշներ կան բնության մեջ:

Փանոսի աչքերը միշտ տխուր էին, հայացքը՝ մոլորված: Արդեն մի քանի անգամ փորձել էր կյանքի հետ հարցերը լուծել, բայց ոչ մի անգամ գործը գլուխ չէր եկել. ձախորդությունն ամեն տեղ էր ձախորդություն:

Ամեն գիշեր Ձախն իր բախտն էր կամաց լացում՝ վերմակի տակ կուչ եկած, որ կինը հանկարծ չլսի ու տապչկան գլխին չտա:

- Ա՜խ, ա՜խ, ա՜խ, - ցածր հառաչում էր նա, ու դառը արցունքը հոսում էր աչքերից:

...


Օրերից մի օր Փանոսի ականջին ծիտը լուր է բերում, որ իր մանկության դայակը, ով վաղուց ապրում էր յոթ սար-յոթ ձոր էն կողմ, որոշել է այցելության գալ իրենց գյուղ:

Փանոսն այդ բանը որ իմանում է, ուրախանում, աշխարհով մեկ է լինում: Նրա սիրելի դայակն էլ, որ ժամանակին գյուղի որբ էրեխոցն էր տիրություն անում, տարիքի հետ մասնագիտությունը փոխել էր ու հիմա գուշակություններով էր զբաղվում, նավս հանում, թուղթուգիր քանդում, ձեռքի հետ էլ միջնորդություն անում՝ խալխի տղանց համար օջախի լավ պահած աղջկերք ճարում, իր ապրուստը հոգում:

Ծտի ասածն ասած էր:

Հաջորդ իսկ օրը գյուղի դարուփոսը լցվում է հեծանվի ճռճռոցով, որի վրա կպցրած մեծ անձրևանոցի տակ նստած էր խոշորոմարմին մի կին՝ փափախ հիշեցնող գըզ-բըզ մազերով, մի փութ հուլունք-մատանիներով ու գետինն ավլող երկարածավալ հագուստով: Նա օրոր-շորոր պտտացնում էր հեծանվի անիվները ու քթի տակ իր սիրած երգն ասում.

- Թագվորի մեր դո՜ւս արի

Տես, թե ինչեր ե՜նք բերել

Թագվորի մեր դո՜ւս արի

Քե լվացք անող ե՜նք բերել

Սոլեր շտկող ե՜նք բերել

Ճախրակ անող ե՜նք բերել

Քե գլուխ դմփող ե՜նք բերել...


Փանոսն այդ օրը հատուկ լողացել էր, ածիլվել՝ ռեխն ու չանը օխտը տեղից կտրելով, տրեխները պլպլացրել, դեռ պապուց մնացած թազա շորերը հագել, ու հա ականջը ձենին սպասում էր, թե երբ պիտի իր դայակը հայտնվի գյուղում, որ գնա ընկնի գիրկը:

- Ը'հ, չունենա'մ քեզ,- նրան նայելով՝ չոռ էր քաշում կինը:

Բայց այդ օրը Փանոսին ոչինչ տխրեցնել չէր կարող:

Ու մեկ էլ կինն այն է տեսնում, որ իր մարդը, լսելով հեծանվի անիվների ճռճռոցը, գլուխը կորցրած դուրս է թռնում տնիցը:

- Ծծմա՜յր,- ճչում է Փանոսն ու ընկնում իր դայակի ոտքերը:

- Փանո՜ս ջան,- բացականչում է իր դարն ապրած Պոպինսն ու հեծանվից վար ցատկելով՝ փարվում իր սանիկին:

Իրար գրկված ու անցած-գնացած օրերը հիշելով՝ Ծծմայրն ու Փանոսը գնում, մի աղբրի մոտ նստում են, սկսում խոսք-խորաթա անել:

- Շատ դառը բաներ եմ լսել քո մասին, Փանոս ջան:

- Է՜հ,- հառաչում է Ձախը:

Ու նստում է, իր ձախորդ կյանքը մեկ առ մեկ պատմում:

- Բախտս մի հատ նայի, մերիկ ջան, տեսնեմ՝ ինչքան պիտի էսպես ձախորդ մնամ:

- Աչքիս վրա, Փանոս ջան,- ասում է Ծծմայրն ու հսկա մազերի միջից մի կալոդ կարտ հանում:

Կարտը շատ թարս է բացվում:

- Քոռանամ ես, Փանոս ջան: Հեչ լավ բան դուրս չեկավ: Էգուց կնիկդ քեզ ուղարկելու է անտառ՝ փետի: Թե գնացիր, էդ օրն ևեթ քո քելեխի ձենը կիմանանք:

Ասում է թե չէ, իր աժդահա մարմնով վեր է կենում, կանգնում Փանոսի գլխավերևում:

- Էս թարսությունը ե՞րբ սկսվեց, սրա սկիզբը ո՞վ դրեց, դու հաջողակ, ժիր ճիժ էիր:

Փանոսը գլուխը կախում է՝ չիմանալով, թե ինչ ասի: Բայց մտքի մեջ ուրախանում է, որ վաղը վերջապես կազատվի իր տխուր կյանքից:

- Էսպես չի լինի... Ես քեզ հետս կտանեմ, կողքս կապրես, կօգնեմ, էս փորձանքից դուրս կգաս:

- Չէ,- հառաչում է Փանոսը,- ինձ փրկություն չկա՜...

...


Հաջորդ օրը, ինչպես գուշակել էր Ծծմայրը, Փանոսի կինը կացինը տալիս է մարդու ձեռքը, ուղարկում փետի:

- Կգնաս անտառ ու առանց վառելիքի աչքիս չերևաս,- ասում է ու բոթում, տնից դուրս քցում, հետևից էլ դուռը շրխկոցով փակում:

Փանոսը հանում է իր սայլը, Դարչոյին ու Խարչոյին լծում, կացինը քցում շալակը ու հայ դա՝ անտառ:

- Փանոս, քանի ես բարի եմ, էս սելը հետ թեքի,- ճամփին ձեն է տալիս Դարչոն:

Խարչոն էլ շան պես դողալով՝ հանում, վզին է քցում կնունքի խաչը ու աղերսում.

- Աստված սիրես, մեզ տուն դարձրու, ընտանիքի տեր մարդ ենք...

Բայց Ձախն իր ճամփեն թեքողը չէր:

Հասնում են անտառ թե չէ, Փանոսը աչք է ածում, մի հսկա ծառ գտնում, սայլը տանում է, կանգնեցնում տակը:

Խարչոյի ոտները վախից ծալվում են.

- Էս փորձանքից թե ազատվեցինք, Գվիդոնիկիս մատաղ կանեմ...

Դարչոն էլ թե.

- Հանգիստ, եղբայր, մենք վայթեմ էսօր շանսատակ լինենք, բայց դե ընկերովի մահը հարսանիք է: Տաշի՜...

Ու սկսում է տրնգի պարել՝ անվրդով աչքերով ու եզ հայացքով, ինչպես մի ժամանակ պարել էր Խարչոյի հարսանիքին:

Մինչ այդ Փանոսը, մի աչքը կկոցելով, կացինով նշան է բռնում, որ սկսի ծառը կտրել:

- Փանոս, դու էդքան բանը չանե՜ս,- ձենը գլուխն է քցում Խարչոն:

- Չվախենաս, եզո ջան, էսա ծառը սիրուն տաշեմ, ընկնի ուղիղ սելի վրա,- կասկածելի ծիծաղով պատասխանում է Փանոսը:

- Թո՜ւ,- պարելը դադարեցնում է Դարչոն ու մունաթով նայում տիրոջը,- բայց դու ինչ հարամ գյադա դուրս էկար:

Թը՜խկ...

- Աաաաա՜,- սարսափահար ճչում է Խարչոն ու չիշիկ անում ծնկներին:

Թրը՜խկ...

Դարչոն կպցնում է սիգարետը:

Դը՜խկ...

- Ձախորդ օրե՜ր... ձմռան նման... կուգաաա՜ն ու կերթաաա՜ն...- հեկեկալով սկսում է երգել Խարչոն:

- Հիմար երգ,- իր մուխն է քաշում Դարչոն:

Փանոս դու Փանոս: Խելառ կամիկաձեի նման աչքերը կրակ կտրած՝ խփում է ու խփում:

- Էսա, էսա, քիչ մնաց,- քթի տակ մրթմրթում է նա՝ հիշելով Ծծմոր գուշակությունն ու հուսալով, որ ծառը կըկնի վրան, ինքն իր դարդից կազատվի:

- Փանոս,- սիգարետը ոտքով տրորելով՝ ձեն է տալիս Դարչոն,- եղբայր, մի բան ասեմ, շատ չնեղվես, բայց դու էդ ծառը մեր վրա ես կտրում, ոչ թե քո:

Փանոսի կացինը օդում սառում է: Խարչոն ուշագնաց ընկնում է մեջքի վրա՝ տոտոխներն օդում ձիգ-ձիգ տնկած: Այդ միջոցին ծառը սկսում է վտանգավոր ճռճռալ... Ու թեքվել եզների վրա: Բայց նրանց ճզմելու փոխարեն, հենվում է մի պինդ ուսի:

- Փանոս տղա, քեզ ասեցի՝ չգնաս անտառ,- ծառը մի կողմ քցելով և մազերի դըզն ու բըզն ուղղելով՝ ասում է ժամանակին վրա հասած Ծծմայրը:

Հետո ձեռքը տնկում է իր սանիկի կողմը:

- Կացինը:

Փանոսը մեղավոր հայացքով կացինը տալիս է դայակին:

- Այ տղա, դու հո փորձա՞նք չես:

- Չէ, մորքուր ջան, տեղով ղսմաթ է,- վրա է բերում Դարչոն:

Փանոսը նստում է կտրած ծառի կոճղին, գլուխն առնում ափերի մեջ:

- Չկա՜ պրծում, չկա՜...

Ծծմայրը մազերի դեզից մի սրվակ է հանում, մեջի եղած-չեղածը լցնում Խարչոյի բերանը: Սա, հետևի աջ ոտքը դողացնելով, սկսում է ուշքի գալ:

- Վեր կացեք, վեր, ձեզ տանեմ տուն:

Եզներով սայլը կապում է իր հեծանվի հետևից, Փանոսին էլ նստեցնում գրկին ու քշում նրանց տուն:


Իսկ այդ միջոցին տանը Փանոսին էր սպասում լաչառ կինը՝ գրտնակը ձեռքին:

Նրան անփայտ տեսնելով՝ մեծ աղմուկ է բարձրացնում ու քիչ է մնում հարձակվի, խեղճ Փանոսի վերջը տա, բայց հանդիպում է Ծծմոր խոժոռ հայացքին:

- Ախչի, ի՞նչ ես ձենդ գլուխդ քցել: Հլը էդ գրտնակն էլ քեզ պահի: Սրա գլխին սկսեսուր է պակասում, գիտես:

Ու Փանոսի կնգա պորտը մի լավ տեղն է դնում:

- Որբ տղա՞ ես գտել, անաստված,- շարունակում է զայրանալ Ծծմայրը:

- Ինչ շատ է նեղում,- գանգատվում է Փանոսը՝ աչքերը լցնելով:

- Կա չկա, Փանոս ջան, քո ամեն ձախորդությունը հենց էստեղից էլ գալիս է՝ էս անպետք կին արմատից: Դու վեր կաց, հետս արի, ես քո համար մի լավ աղջիկ ունեմ աչքիս առաջը:

Փանոսի կինը որ լսում է «լավ աղջկա» մասին, սփրթնում է:

Շփշփալով սուփռա-սեղան է գցում, Փանոսի դայակի համար մի լավ հյուրասիրություն սարքում, որ նրա սիրտը շահի, ամբողջ գյուղով մեկ իրեն խայտառակ չանի:

Ծծմայրն էլ ծուռ նստում, շիտակ խոսում է:

- Լավ իմանաս, էսօրվանից Փանոսիս պիտի շահես-պահես:

Ու իր կյանքի մեծ փորձից ընտանեկան դասեր է տալիս կռվարար կնոջը:

Հերթը հասնում է Փանոսին դաս տալուն: Սրա ձեռքից բռնում է, տանում գոմ: Դարչոյին ու Խարչոյին մի-մի հատ նավսահանության զեղչի քարտ է տալիս ու իր Ձախ սանիկին բարեհաջող անցկացնում նրանց կնանոց մոտ: 

- Հիմա քեզ ամեն ինչ կարգին կսովորացնեմ,- ասում է Ծծմայրն ու անցնում կթվորության դասերին:

Փանոսը սկսում է ուշադիր լսել:

Ծծմայրն իր գլխի մազափնջից մի ոլորած թուղթ է հանում, բացում ու դնում Փանոսի առաջ.

- Էս «տարրական կանոնները» հո գիտե՞ս: «Կով կթելուց առաջ պետք է ձեռքերը մաքրել, դույլի վրա մարլյա գցել, կովի կուրծքը տաք ջրով լվանալ, սրբիչով չորացնել...»,- կարդում է դայակն ու Փանոսի քթի առաջ էդ թուղթը պատռում,- մոռացի: Չկա էդպիսի բան, էս գործի մեջ կարևորը քնքշանքն է: Թե չէ մարլյա, սրբիչ, ֆլան-ֆստան... Սուտ բաներ են:

Ու իր սանիկին սովորեցնում է ոնց ու ինչ: Մի քանի օրում Փանոսը սկսում է կարգին կով կթել: Էլ թող մե՜կը փորձեր ասել, թե նա պտուկ բռնել չգիտի:

Դարչոյի ու Խարչոյի կնանիքն էլ այնքան գոհ են մնում, որ իրենց տղամարդկանց ամեն օր Փանոսի գովքն են անում: Սրանք էլ կամաց-կամաց սկսում են Փանոսին սիրել ու հետը ախպերություն անել:

Փանոսի կինն էլ, Ծծմոր դաստիրակության տակ քիչ-քիչ մեղմանում է, սկսում իր Ձախին փնովելու փոխարեն նրան թև ու թիկունք լինել: Եվ արի ու տես, Փանոսի գործերը սկսում են լավանալ:

Ծծմայրը մի քանի օր էլ է մնում սանիկի կողքին, հետո նստում է իր հեծանիվը, վրայի մեծ զոնտը բացում ու մարմանդ քշելով՝ գնում իր թաղերը՝ յոթ սար-յոթ ձոր էն կողմ:

Փանոսի օջախն էլ ինչքան կռվից ու հայհոյանքից հեռու է մնում, այնքան նրա ձախորդությունը պակասում է:

Այդպես իր կնոջ հետ հաշտ ու համերաշխ ապրելով՝ Ձախ Փանոսը ժամանակի հետ դառնում է հաջողակ և բախտավոր մի մարդ: Ու արդեն քնելուց առաջ ոգևորությամբ է նայում Հարութի նկարին:


Մյուս անգամ գյուղ այցելելիս Ծծմայրը հետը մի մեծ զամբյուղ խնձոր է բերում:

Խնձորներից մեկը թող հասնի մեր Փանոսին, մյուսը՝ նրա կնոջը, երրորդը՝ եզ Դարչոյին, մնացածն էլ՝ Խարչոյին, որ կազդուրվի ու ամեն անգամ վախից մեջքի վրա չընկնի՝ տոտոխներն օդում ձիգ-ձիգ տնկելով:

----------

Ariadna (02.05.2011), armen9494 (16.02.2012), CactuSoul (02.05.2011), Chilly (05.05.2011), Claudia Mori (02.05.2011), E-la Via (02.05.2011), impression (01.05.2011), Jarre (02.05.2011), Mark Pauler (03.05.2011), Moonwalker (02.05.2011), murmushka (03.05.2011), Nare-M (02.05.2011), Skeptic (01.05.2011), Smokie (02.05.2011), V!k (02.05.2011), Yellow Raven (02.05.2011), Արէա (02.05.2011), Էլիզե (02.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (02.05.2011), Հայկօ (05.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.05.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 3.
Քաջ Նազարը մեր օրերում
*

- ՈՒստիա՜ն, ա՜յ կնիկ, տուն թող, յա:
- Ռադ էլի, հիմարի մեկը, էսօրվանից տուն չես մտնելու, մինչև ես չզգամ, որ դու իսկական տղամարդ ես, թե չէ քո նման փալասը իմ ինչի՞ն ա պետք, հողեմ գլուխս, ո՞նց սրա հետ ամուսնացա ես:

Նազարի ու ՈՒստիանի ամենօրյա հերթապահ խոսակցությունն էր: Ինչպես ամեն օր, Նազարը մի բան կնոջ սրտով չեր արել, դրսևորելով նաև վախկոտություն ու տղամարդուն ոչ վայել պահվածք, ու ՈՒստիանը կրկին չեր ցանկանում գիշերվա այդ ժամին նրան թողնել տուն: Սովորաբար Նազարի մի ժամանոց աղիողորմ զռռոցից հետո կնոջ խիղճը տանջում էր ու նա իրեն դեմ գնալով, ի վերջո նրան ներս էր թողնում, բայց այսօր ՈՒստիանն անդրդվելի էր:

Զգալով, որ լացի մեկ ժամանոց սովորական դոզան այսօր օգուտ չի տալիս, Նազարը հասկացավ, որ գոնե ամենաքիչը այս գիշերը նա պետք է անցկացնի աստղազարդ երկնքի ընկերակցությամբ ու շրջվեց, որ գնա մի կողմ, բայց չդիմացավ, ու մի պահ թեքվելով դեպի դռան կողմը, բղավեց.

- Էդ չ՞ես, այ անաղուհաց, մարդուդ դուրսն ես թողնում, թաղեմ հորդ, ո՞նց չեր ասել, թե ինչ լաչառ լրբի ա ինձ կնության տալիս:

Այս ասելով, Նազարը, կարծես զգալով կնոջ պատասխան գործողությունները, գլուխը լավ կախեց ու վազեց մի կողմ: Ու նա չսխալվեց հերթական անգամ: Նրա խոսքերից գազազած կինը վայրկյանական բացելով տան դիմացի պատուհանը, կացինը շպրտեց Նազարի ուղղությամբ: Նազարը գլուխը կախել էր, ու բավականաչափ հեռացել, դրա համար նրան ոչինչ չեղավ, բացի այդ կնոջ շպրտած կացնի թռիչքի ուժը միանգամից անցավ ու կացինը տնից մի երեք մետր հեռավորության վրա շրխկած գետնին: Հարևանությանը այնքա՜ն ծանոթ տեսարան էր այս, որ նրանք արդեն ուշադրություն էլ չեին դարձնում, թողնելով, որ կացինը գետնին այդպես ընկած մնա այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև ՈՒստիանը դուրս չգա ու չվերցնի:

Նազարը, շարունակելով հայհոյել կնոջը, արդեն հասել և մտել էր գյուղի հարևանությամբ սփռված անտառը ու քթի տակ ինքն իրեն խոսում էր.

- Էս ի՞նչ պատիժ ա, այ մարդ, բռնեմ քարվան կտրե՜մ, ի՞նչ անեմ, որ դրա ռեխը փակեմ, գոնե մի օր ինձանից գոհ մնա: Ախար ես ու՜ր, քարվան կտրողն ու՜ր, ճանճ լինի, մի զարկով հազար հատ սպանեմ, հպարտանամ, թե չէ քարվա՜ն, մարվա՜ն: Օ՜ֆ, լավ է, սպասի մի հատ փափուկ ու անվտանգ տեղ գտնեմ, էսօր էստեղ մրափեմ, վաղը կգնամ, կընդունի ներս արդեն երևի:

Այսպես խոսում էր ինքն իրեն, երբ հանկարծ կանգնեց ինչ – որ պինդ բանի վրա: Մի պահ սիրտը վախից տրաքեց: Կարծեց, թե ոտքերի տակ չնայելով առաջ ընթանալով, միամիտ լխճել է ինչ-որ մի անտառային կենդանու թաթը, ու որ հենց հիմա ցավից արթնացած այդ կենդանին իրենով կապահովի իր ուշացած ընթրիքը: Այդպես վախեցած մի քանի վայրկյան սպասեց, ու, կարծես հասկանալով, որ իրեն հոշոտելու համար կենդանու վայրկյանական ռեակցիան ուշանում է, սիրտ հավաքեց ու նայեց ոտքերի տակ: Լխճածը իրեն համար ինչ-որ անհասկանալի մի սարք էր, որը երբեք մինչ այդ կյանքում չեր տեսել: Այն կարծես փոքրիկ եգիպտական բուրգ լիներ, վերևից սուր ծայրով, որի մեջտեղում կար մի կարմիր կոճակ, նախատեսված սեղման համար, իսկ անմիջապես կոճակի տակ երեք – երեք հատով իրար տակ երեք շարքով 1 – 9 թվերն ու ամենատակը, բոլորից առանձին, նաև 0 թիվը:

- Է՞ս ինչ ա, այ մարդ, չլինի էդ անաստվածի ծուղակներից ա ինձ համար, - բղավեց Նազարն ու մտածելով, որ “վերջապես տղամարդ ես, չ՞է, հլա մի վերցրու ձեռքդ, տես սա ինչ հրաշք ա”, սիրտ արեց ու վերցրեց այդ անբացատրելի իրը ձեռքը:

Մի քանի անգամ ձեռքերի մեջ այս ու այն կողմ պտտեցրեց այդ իրը ու վերջապես նրա պայծառ մտքին հասավ, որ կարելի է սեղմել կոճակը:

“Է լավ է, - մտածեց նա, - բա որ սեղմեմ ու տեղն ու տեղը մեռնե՞մ”: Բայց մի վայրկյան անց նոր միտք անցավ նրա գլխով՝ “չէ, սպասի սեղմեմ, ինչ լինում է, թող լինի, ավելի լավ ա սենց սատկեմ, քան թե վաղ թե ուշ էն ջադուն վերջս տա”… ու սեղմեց: Ոչինչ չեղավ: Նորից սեղմեց, կրկին ոչինչ չեղավ: Հիվանդի նման սկսեց սեղմել այդ կոճակը, բայց ոչինչ չեր լինում ամեն անգամ, մինչև որ այդ օրը չգիտես ինչ կերպ ուղեղի պայծառացում ստացած Նազարը գլխի չնկավ սեղմել նաև թվերը: Սեղմեց 65, ապա կոճակը: Որից հետո տեղի ունեցավ անբացատրելին: Մի վայրկյանի ընթացքում նրա աչքից անհետացավ անտառն ու նա հայտնվեց մի մե՜ծ շքախմբի կողքին, որի առջևից հպարտ իր նժույգի վրա նստած, հանգիստ ընթանում էր շքախմբի ղեկավարը: Նազարը հասցրեց լսել Տրդատ Ա, Հռոմ, Թագադրում, Անկախ Հայաստան բացականչությունները շքախմբի շարքերից, երբ այդ պահին շքախմբի վերջին շարքով գնացող զինվորներից մեկը իր վահանով հասցրեց Նազարի գլխին ու անպատվելով կարգադրեց ճանապարհից մի կողմ գնալ, որ արքայի շքախմբին չխանգարի:
Նազարը, վախկոտ շան նման հնազանդվելով, արդեն գլխի ընկած, թե ինչ է կատարվել, մի կողմ քաշվեց:

- Ես ժամանակի մեքենա եմ գտել, հ՜ա, հ՜ա, հ՜ա, - բղավեց նա, ու մինչև նրա բղավոցից կատաղած ու շքախմբի իր շարքից շեղվելով, զինվորներից մեկը կգար նրա ուղղությամբ, որ մի լավ դաս տա նրան, սա արագ սեղմեց 640 ու հետո սեղմեց կարմիր կոճակը:Վայրկյան անց նա արդեն փոշմանել էր, որ այդ թիվն է սեղմվել, որովհետև հայտնվել էր մի վայրում, ուր հետաքրքիր զգեստներով ու գլխաշորերով մարդիկ, նժույգների վրա նստած, կոտորում էին քաղաքի բնակչությանը: Նազարն իհարկե չհասկացավ, թե ուր է ընկել: Դվինն էր, որը գրավվում էր առաջին անգամ Հայաստանի վրա արշաված արաբների կողմից:
Այս ամենն իհարկե Նազարին դուր չեկավ, ու նա հնարավորինս արագ, որ հիմա էլ մի բանով գլխին հարված չստանա, սեղմեց ինչ որ մի քառանիշ թիվ, առանց նայելու, ապա կարմիր կոճակը: 

Նազարը վայրկյանական հայտնվեց ինչ-որ խրամատում: Ամեն կողմից լսվում էին կրակոցներ: Նազարն իհարկե գլխի չեր ընկել, բայց նա հայտնվել էր 1994 թվականում, Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում: Նա փորձեց արագ ազատվել նաև այս վայրից, բայց մի քանի անգամ հավաքելով որևէ տարեթիվ ու սեղմելով կարմիր կոճակը, ոչնչի չհասավ, սարքը ուղղակի չեր աշխատում: Իսկ տասներորդ անգամ թիվ հավաքելուց ու կարմիր կոճակը սեղմելուց հետո, սարքը ընդհանրապես անբացատրելի ձևով անհետացավ նրա ձեռքերից: Խուճապի մատնված Նազարը նստեց խրամատում ու սկսեց իրեն հատուկ ձևով զռռալ, երբ կողքից լսվեց մարտիկներից մեկի ձայնը.

- Ի՞նչ ես վախկոտ երեխայի պես լաց լինում, տխմար, երբ կողքիդ թշնամու գնդակից ընկերներդ են մահանում: Հապա մի վերցրու այս հրացանն ու անցիր գործի:
Այս ասելով, մարտիկը նրան մի հրացան նետեց: Նազարը, վերցնելով հրացանը, շրջվեց, ու չլսելու տալով իրեն հրացան նետած մարտիկի կանգնելու պահանջները, խրամատով դեպի վեր վազեց, որ ինչքան հնարավոր է հեռու լինի այդ զինվորից:

Կարիք չկա շարունակելու մեկնաբանելու այնտեղ ընթացող դեպքերը: Ընթերցողը արդեն կհասկանա, որ վախկոտ Նազարը, անբացատրելի կերպով զրկվելով ժամանակի մեքենայից, հայտնվել էր պատերազմում ու հաշտվել այն մտքի հետ, որ այլևս չի կարող տեղաշարժվել ժամանակի մեջ: Նազարը, ինչպես արդեն հասկանալի է, ոչ մի քաջարի գործողությամբ աչքի չնկավ, անընդհատ միայն ու միայն պատսպարվելով ամեն հնարավոր ձևերով, որ պահպանի իր անպետք կյանքը, մինչդեռ զինակիցները հասան երկրամասի ազատագրմանն ու թշնամու բանակի հետ զինադադարի կնքմանը, իսկ այդ քաջերից շա՜տ շատերը, իրենց արյունը թափելով հայրենի հողի համար, տվին իրենց կյանքն այդ մարտադաշտերում ու չվերադարձան տուն:

Պատերազմն ավարտվեց: Նազարը հայտնվեց Երևանում: Նա, թեև նապաստակից էլ վախկոտ էր, բայց ինչես արդեն հասկացել ենք, մեկ – մեկ ունենում էր մտքի պայծառեցումներ: Վախկոտ էր, բայց խելացի: Հասկացել էր, թե իր հետ ինչ է կատարվել ու գիտակցելով, որ չի կարող վերադառնալ իր ժամանակները, փորձել էր հարմարվել ներկա ժամանակի պայմաններին, ու դրսևորելով իրեն հատուկ խորամանկություն, իր բնավորության մշտական ուղեկից վախկոտության հետ հասել էր նրան, որ վստահություն էր ներշնչել անմիտ ազգի մեջ ու առաջադրվելով նախագահական ընտրություններում, ընտրվել Հանրապետության Նախագահ:

Եվ ահա եկել էր այն օրը, երբ Նազարը պետք է հանդիսավոր երդում տար երդման արարողության ժամանակ, ինչը, դե իհարկե, պետք է հեռարձակվեր հեռուստատեսությամբ, որ իրեն ընտրած ազգը տեսնի Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի “քաջ ազատամարտիկի” ու “ազգի հերոսի”՝ երկրի նախագահ հռչակվելը:

Եվ ահա, երբ Նազարն արդեն արտասանում էր երդման բառերը, իրեն ուղղված բազում աչքերի մեջ նշմարեց զույգ աչքեր, որոնց ոչ մի դեպքում, ոչ մի հանգամանքով չեր կարող շփոթել: ՈՒստիանն էր: Մի պահ ընդհատելով երդման տեքստի արտասանումը, Նազարը մտածեց՝ “Յաա, էս անեծքը ստեղ ի՞նչ ա անում,  ո՞նց ա հայտվնել ստեղ, էլի ժամանակի մեքենա ա գտել, ինչ ա: Հեսա սաղ փչացնելու ա”: Չեր սխալվել վերջին միտքը արտահայտելիս, ու նաև նրանում, որ ՈՒստիանը նույնպես գտել էր ժամանակի մեքենան, որը Նազարի կողմից երեք անգամ արդյունավետ օգտագործվելուց հետո սպառել էր իր լիմիտն ու անհետացել նրա ձեռքերից, կրկին հայտնվելով նույն վայրում, որտեղ նրան գտել էր Նազարը: Կինն էլ, վերջ ի վերջո դուրս գալով դուրսը թողնված ամուսնուն գտնելու, անտառում գտել էր այն ու միանգամից հասկացել, թե դա ինչ է: Երջանիկ պատահականությամբ նա նույնպես հայտնվել էր մեր օրերում, ու վաղուց գտել Նազարին: Բայց չեր ցանկացել խանգարել նրան, տեսնելու համար, թե իր վախկոտ, բայց չափազանց բախտավոր ամուսինն ուր կհասնի: Ամբոխի միջից տեսնելով, որ ամուսնու աչքերն իրեն են ուղղված, նա հասկացավ, որ Նազարն իրեն նկատել է, ու նաև, որ պահը եկավ: Այնպես արագ, որ ոչ ոք չհասցրեց նրան նկատի, նա վազեց դեպի Նազարը, ու ծոցից հանելով մեզ արդեն ծանոթ կացինը, այն սուր մասով դեպի ներքև բռնելով, փայտե բռնակի հատվածով, հայհոյանքներ տեղալով, սկսեց հարվածել ամուսնուն, որը բոլորին բղավում էր, որ դա իր կինն է, ու պետք չէ նրան ձեռք տալ, քանի որ ինքը նրան կարգի կբերի: Ահա թե ինչու ոչ ոք ՈՒստիանին չեր խանգարում, իսկ սա էլ իր հաշվեհարդարն էր տեսնում ամուսնու հաջողության հետ: Վերջապես, Նազարին մի լավ քոթակելով ու մի հայացք նետելով հավաքվածների հռհռացող դեպքերին, ՈՒստիանը իր զգեստի թաքստոցից հանեց ժամանակի մեքենան, որը դեռ նրա կողմից ժամանակի մեջ տեղափոխվելու վերջին մի հնարավարություն ուներ, ու հավաքելով իրենց տարեթիվը, որում նրանք ապրում էին, և որը, ի տարբերություն իր տխմար ամուսնու, նա հիշում էր, սեղմեց կարմիր կոճակն ու նրանք անհետացան, վերադառնալով իրենց ժամանակը:

Այստեղ էլ ավարտվեց մեր կիսապատմական, կիսակատակերգական, բայց մեծ մասմաբ լուրջ ու մտածելու տեղիք տվող հեքիաթը: Ես, որպես հեղինակ, կուզեմ ավելացնել միայն մի բան: Այն, որ այդ ժամանակի մեքենան մինչև այսօր էլ մեր երկրում է, քանի որ Ուստիանի երկրորդ փորձից հետո այն այդ կնոջ հետ միասին հանտվել էր մեր ժամանակում, մեր երկրում, իսկ երրորդ, վերջին փորձից հետո, որով նա իր տխմար ամուսնու հետ վերադարձավ իր ժամանակը, մեքենան մնաց մեզ հետ: Մնաց, ու սպասում է հերթական քաջ վախկոտին, որը այն օգտագործելով ի փառս իրեն, իր կյանքը կբարելավի այս անարդար աշխարհում…

----------

Ariadna (02.05.2011), CactuSoul (05.05.2011), Jarre (02.05.2011), Mark Pauler (03.05.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Է՜հ, էս  անգամ  էլ չկարողացա բոլոր  ստեղծագործությունները մինչև վերջ  կարդայի.աչքերս ցավում  էին...Էս  վերջերս  էնքան  երկար  եք գրում...3.5 հատ  հեքիաթ կարողացա  կարդայի, բայց   ամենաշատը էն վեջի կեսը դուրս  եկավ(Խրոնիկան) :Hands Up: ,ալարում եմ կարդամ, Impression ջան, վերջը ասա  ի՞նչ եղավ :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Է՜հ, էս  անգամ  էլ չկարողացա բոլոր  ստեղծագործությունները մինչև վերջ  կարդայի.աչքերս ցավում  էին...Էս  վերջերս , էնքան  երկար  եք գրում...3.5 հատ  հեքիաթ կարողացա  կարդայի, բայց   ամենաշատը էն վեջի կեսը դուրս  եկավ(Խրոնիկան),ալարում եմ կարդամ, Impression ջան, վերջը ասա  ի՞նչ եղավ


փռշտաց  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (06.05.2011), Claudia Mori (06.05.2011), Jarre (06.05.2011), romanista (07.05.2011), Smokie (06.05.2011), Ձայնալար (06.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.05.2011), ՆանՍ (06.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.05.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> փռշտաց


 Էս վերջին բառն ե՞ս գրել :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Էս վերջին բառն ե՞ս գրել


չէ, հիմնական գաղափարը  :LOL: 
հիմա ոնց պատմեմ, եթե դու կարդալ չես ուզում
զանգի, պատմեմ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (06.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.05.2011)

----------


## ivy

> չէ, հիմնական գաղափարը 
> հիմա ոնց պատմեմ, եթե դու կարդալ չես ուզում
> զանգի, պատմեմ


Եթե պատմելը փռշտոցին ա վերաբերվում, տեղ առանց հանդիպում գործը գլուխ չի գա:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (06.05.2011), Jarre (06.05.2011), ՆանՍ (06.05.2011)

----------


## impression

> Եթե պատմելը փռշտոցին ա վերաբերվում, տեղ առանց հանդիպում գործը գլուխ չի գա:


Ուստիան, դու սուս  :Jpit:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> չէ, հիմնական գաղափարը 
> հիմա ոնց պատմեմ, եթե դու կարդալ չես ուզում
> զանգի, պատմեմ


Հա՞, ասում եմ՝ չբռնե՞մ փռշտամ... էհ, զանգեմ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

Ժող, բայց էս փռշտոցների պատմությունից հետո պատկերացնում ե՞ք մեզ՝ «Քաջ Նազար» մուլտը նայելուց :Jpit: .




> (ՈՒՍՏԻԱՆ) - Վա՜յ, Նազար-Նազար, հերիք չի տունը պատ չունի, հլա տանտերն էլ ուրիշի հե՜տ ա պսակվում, հա՞՜:
> (ՆԱԶԱՐ)- Այ կնի՜կ, քաշվի-գնա՜, կփռշտա՛մ:
> (ՈՒՍՏԻԱՆ) - Բա-բա-բա-բա, փռշտա՛:
> (ՆԱԶԱՐ, Սաքոյին) - Ինչ ես ասում, փռշտա՞մ:
> (ՍԱՔՈ) - Կնիկդ ա՞:
> (ՆԱԶԱՐ) - Հա:
> (ՍԱՔՈ) - …Ի՛րեք:


 :Blush:  :LOL:

----------

Claudia Mori (06.05.2011), Freeman (06.05.2011), impression (06.05.2011), Nare-M (06.05.2011), romanista (07.05.2011), Smokie (06.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մերսի Չուկին, մյուս մասնակիցներին, քննարկողներին, քննադատողներին ու քվեարկողներին: 
> Ապրի Լիլը, որ գլուխս չի ջարդում՝ իրեն անձամբ խաբելու համար:  Ու համ էլ տենց հավես հեքիաթի համար: 
> 
> Նոր տեսա, որ Շինարարը ինձ իսկականից բացասական վարկանիշ է տվել՝ գլխառադի համար:  
> Այ տղա, ես գլխառադ չեմ արել. էդքան կարող եմ, էդքան եմ գրել, նույնիսկ նորածին բալիկիս պատճառ չեմ բերի:  Չես հավատում, բացի էն «Հեքիաթներ ոչ երեխաների համար»  թեման նայի, բոլոր հեքիաթներս էլ էդ տեսակի են (ամենաառաջինը չհաշված):
> Բացասական վարկանիշ... Դեմք ես դու, հա:


Ուղղակի վախեցա՝ բացասական չտամ, նեղանաս :Blush: 
Շնորհավորում եմ Այվի ջան :Smile:  Արդեն շնորհավորել էի, բայց էդ գրառումս դիտարկվել ա ոչ կոռեկտ մասեր ունեցող ու ջնջվել, քանի առիթ եղավ ևս մի կոռեկտ հատված էստեղ փրկեմ. Ես մոտավորապես գրել էի նաև մասնակիցներից Հայկոյի հանդեպ առանձնահատուկ գորովանք եմ տածում, Հայկ ջան :Hi:

----------


## Chuk

> Արդեն շնորհավորել էի, բայց էդ գրառումս դիտարկվել ա ոչ կոռեկտ մասեր ունեցող ու ջնջվել


Զրպարտություն  :Beee: 
Գրառումը ջնջվել է ոչ թե կոռեկտ չլինելու պատճառով, այլ հնարավոր կոնֆլիկտայնության պատճառով:

----------

Շինարար (06.05.2011)

----------


## romanista

Ինձ համար նորություն էր այսպիսի մրցույթին մասնակցելը և գրել արձակ ստեղծագործություն, քանի որ ինքս միայն բանաստեղծություններ եմ գրում) ինքս ինձ համար իմ գրածը, առաջինը լինելու համար համարում եմ ինչ որ չափով հաջողված: Ես հեքիաթը հասկանում եմ ոչ թե որպես միայն մանկական հետաքրքիր զվարճալի պատմություն, այլ նաև որպես ուսուցողական ստեղծագործություն, որից ոչ միայն երեխաները, այլ նաև մեծերը կարող են բան սովորել: Դրա համար էլ իմ տարբերակը գրելիս փորձեցի կանգ չառնել զուտ հումորի վրա, չնայած թե Փանոսը, և թե Նազարը օրիգինալ տարբերակներում հումորային հեքիաթներ են, այլ փորձեցի հնարավոր չափով հումորը համատեղել լուրջ (տվյալ դեպքում մերօրյա քաղաքական) մտքերի և հայոց պատմության որոշ դրվագների հետ... թե ինչքանով հաջողվեց, վկայում են տարբերակիս ստացած 4 քվեները: ՈՒրախ եմ, որ առաջին մասնակցությամբ վերջին տեղը չբռնեցի, չնայած կարևորը տեղը չի իհարկե  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է սյուժեյին, ապա համամիտ եմ քննադատներից մեկի կարծիքին, որ չեմ կարողացել 1994 թիվ Նազարին հասցնելուց հետո նույն տեմպով շարունակել գրածս: Այո, որովհետև հիմնական մտքերը, որոնք ուզում էի արտահայտել պատերազմի դրվագից սկսած, արտահայտել եմ, իսկ եթե փորձեի երկխոսություններ ավելացնել, էլ չեմ ասում հումոր մտցնել հեքիաթիս վերջում, էլ ավելի կանհամանար))

Հ.Գ. Չուկ, էդ "Բարեկամ"-ին կարելի ա գլխից խփել))))) սաղիս խառնեց իրար, իհարկե ոչ առանց քո մասնակցության  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2011), Lion (08.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (07.05.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *[YOU]*, բայց հանաքը դեն, դու՞ ինչի չես քվեարկել


Ես խաբար չեմ եղել, որ սենց մրցույթ ա եղել  :Shok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապրեք էրեխեք,. որ կարողանում եք գրել էն, ինչ ինձ մոտ չի ստացվում:
>  Այվ, Լիլ, շնորհավոր 
> 
> Տրիբուն ձյաս, դու էլ ապրես, պրոգրես նա լիցո


Ես ոնց որ Հայաստանը Եվրոտեսիլում  :Wink:  Չորրդր տեղը խփել եմ վրես, ման եմ գալիս:  :LOL:  Մենակ իմ սփյուռքահայ բարեկամներն են ինձ հասկանում ու իմ օգտին քվերակում  :Blush: 

Ու դու իզուր ինձ հույս մի տուր, էլ սենց ղալաթ անող չկա:

----------

Ariadna (08.05.2011), CactuSoul (08.05.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փաստորեն, էս արդեն քննարկել եք, քվեարկել եք, ու մի հատ ձեն էլ չեք հանել  :LOL:  Սենց եք անում, որ մենք` սկսնակ գրողներս, հուշտ ենք լինում  :LOL:  Մի հատ ԲՈ, բոլորին ... 

Չուկ ջան, որ ամեն ամիս մի հատ սենց մրցույթ լինի, բոլորին կմասնակցեմ: Ու եթե բոլորի կարծիքները ուշադիր կարդամ, մի քսան տարուց ես էլ գրող կդառնամ` արդեն հարուստ գրական ժառանգությամբ  :LOL:  Ու այդ ժամանակ միայն կգնահատվեն իմ առաջին գլուխգործոցները: Կարա՞նք քսան տարի հետո մի հատ էլ էս նույն ստեղծագործությունները քվերարկության դնենք: Ես հաստատ կհաղթեմ  :LOL: 

Ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալություն կարծիքների համար: Գալոյին արդեն ասել եմ, էլ սենց ղալաթ անող չկա:  :Tongue:  

Հա, ու բախտիյարի "յ"-ն հատուկ էր գրված: Ուղղակի սիրում եմ էտ անունը հենց այդ ձևով գրել՝ "բախտի յար, բախտի սիրած, բախտի ընգերուի, բախտի քիփ, բախտի կնիկ, բախտի ապագա երեխաների մայր/հայր " իմաստներով:

----------

Ariadna (08.05.2011), Chuk (08.05.2011), murmushka (08.05.2011), romanista (08.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (08.05.2011)

----------

